# Yahoo- New Guidelines Issued for Management of IBS (HealthDay via Yahoo! News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

THURSDAY, Dec. 18 (HealthDay News) -- A leading organization of gastroenterologists has released new guidelines on the management of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).View the full article


----------

